# Muvi Micro Camcorder e69.99



## thedaras (21 Dec 2009)

Hi all, 
I wanted this for someone as a Christmas gift when I saw it on TV3s top 5 gifts.( Its a tiny camera which uses an sd card to record which you can then load to your computer,it also works as a webcan )

It had it for sale at 129.99 which I thought was a bit too expensive,so I googled it and got it for 69.99 !!
Thats a difference of 60e,too much of a difference to make me buy it in Ireland.

It was delivered within 24 hours and I bought the sports pack with it for 19.99.
Now thats a bargain.I tried it and its brilliant.

[broken link removed]
Heres the site I got it from ,for anyone thats interested;I have nothing to do with them,just delighted with the bargain i got.


----------



## irishlinks (21 Dec 2009)

€2.95 delivery on top of that. 
You could have got it on Amazon for about €64 delivered .
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Veho-VCC-003-Muvi-Micro-Camcorder/dp/B0029631VI/


----------

